# Improvement of frills and crest of frillback pigeons



## Rafi.Sultan (Oct 31, 2009)

Currently I have two pairs of white crested frillback pigeon and I am interested to improve the frill and crest size and quality in the coming chicks but I am new in this field and now know any method in this regards. Can any expert advise me in this regard.

Thanks in advance for all to reading this message.

Best Regards
Rafi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi Rafi, Im not an expert, but from what I learned (I have 4 white creasted frills too) is to breed the best birds you can. I know that is pretty simple, but quality x quality is best, I know alot of people try to correct faults by breeding (example) like a well muffed bird to a not so well muffed bird in hopes you get good muffs, but I think most of the time you may get good or you may not, so just find the best birds you can afford first. aleast you do not have to worry about color white is pretty easy. a member here fbirdie can help you more on this...hope she will post, but wanted to bump your post and just let you know what I have been told....not much help...lol.. would love to see a pic of the birds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Rafi! Am moving the thread to the Show Pigeon Forum where you may get more responses.

Terry


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Fbirdie82 and Spirit Wings are giving you good advice. I also joined the American Frillback Club on Fbirdie82's advice. This put me in contact with other Frillback owners. They also will you get a packet that helps you learn the standard and how to breed for it to improve the frill and crest as well as other parts of the standard. You have to find a bird with a better frill and crest than you have in the loft, breed it to yours and keep only the young that have its traits and breed them. 

Tony
PS welcome aboard.


----------

